# Sunday morning paddle on the central coast



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone up for a Sunday morning paddle on the CC. I'm not fussy about location, I have found a couple of spots worth trying around Woy Woy, but happy to head up to tuggerah or lake mac if anyones keen.

Cheers Dave


----------



## crowdy (Oct 20, 2005)

I'll be up for something, but probably around here as I need to be back mid to late morning. Maybe trolling around Dark Corner is worth a go? Caught some small but fun trevally in the cooler weather around there last year. Worth a drift for flatties and whiting too.

Denis


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

sniff sniff


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

gday Denis,
What about somewhere a bit closer to home then more time on the water.

I found a few good spots out from the blackwall boat ramp or you can launch from my place.










The channel between good poppers and fish on sounder has some good drop offs its out of the main channel markers so no powerboats.

Off the north end of the island in the middle was a really interesting spot really deep hole close to the bank steep drop off and looked like ballast rock reefs there.

And Peril more than welcome lots of popper and racks behind the island. All of it is easy paddling, currents strong but alright runs around 2knots

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good luck Dave. I need to catch up on sleep and do some work so a quick local trip'll do me


----------



## crowdy (Oct 20, 2005)

Alright! there are some good flathead spots on the southern par of Riley's Island too, and I like the idea of the channel without boats.

8ish sound OK? Earlier is fine for me too. I know Blackwall but PM me your launch spot close to home - is there somewhere I can park there?


----------



## Hobie Sports (May 22, 2007)

I could be keen I just have to get a leave pass. What time 8am?


----------



## crowdy (Oct 20, 2005)

Yep - I'll head out from the blackwall ramp about 8, and Dave will either paddle down and meet us there, or we can wander northwards.

Denis


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Would be good to see you out there Kevin,

Seabreeze has it as partly overcast, wind up to 8 knts, so pretty good conditions.
The tide is around 1 hr behind there so we will have around 2hrs of the run in (flatties) then the top and start of the run out (bream) 

Looking good, i just hope the weed stays away and were all set.

If we work the western edge of the channel the flatties get along there.

Might be a few boats around being Sunday but being outside the channel markers only locals and sport fisho's with flat bottom electric motor boats usually come in there. Everyone else drives straight past 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Hobie Sports (May 22, 2007)

Sorry guy's the wife was sick as so I was home bound. Well I should be able to get out on the long weekend :lol:


----------

